# 00 buckshot and coyotes



## Dmcgee

I'm going hunting this weekend for coyotes I've been hunting them with a rifle for several years now. I decided yesterday i would try some 00 buckshot this weekend since one of the places is so thick with mosquite trees. *Any one that has tried this what chokes did you get the best pattern with.* I was thinking full or mod. I have a X-full and XX-full turkey but I think I'll do better with mod. or full.


----------



## Brad.T

Use the turkey chokes or the modified choke and shoot Steel T shot or Number 2 shot or BB but leave the buckshot at home you don't have near as many pellets and need the time to aim real well to hit the coyote with enought pellets to do damage. The shot size is better but does 3 pellets of buckshot out kill 24 pellets of T shot? ( those are from my actual results). Good luck its pretty fun rolling them with the smoothbore!


----------



## xdeano

#4 buck is what I use. Works great. 27 pellets in 2 3/4". 41 in 3". 
Deano


----------



## Fallguy

I can back up BradT's claims. I was with him when we patterned his shotgun. T shot out performed buckshot by a mile. And we were using coyote targets at 40 yards, so it showed how it would perform on that size of target.


----------



## xdeano

They will all work, it just depends how many holes you want and how far you are willing to walk. you can kill a yote with a pelletgun if you hit them right. Just pick the one that works the best for you. I've shot coyotes with BB, BBB, #2 steel, tshot. they will work. 4 buck will give you a nice range if you miss the first time you can always give him more lead. The only way to know is to pattern it and try it on the real thing. 
Deano


----------



## Brad.T

Amen


----------



## Ithaca1

Steel will not kill coyotes effectively past 25-30 yds. Heck, it has as hard time killing waterfowl past 40 yds. Gov Trappers use #4 Buck and 00 Buck. Give me a break that steel is more effective than lead. I have shot way to many coyotes to know that is not true. I have shot coyotes at 10yds with T and BBB, and BB Steel and they took mutliple shots. 4 Buck is the best load because of shot size, pattern and flight distance. Yah it might not pattern as good as small shot but small shot past 25 yds rolls up in the hair. Steel shot is famous for rolling up in coyote hide. I have skinned hundreds of coyotes and fox that have been trapped or shot with a rifle that have had pellets(steel and small lead shot) in their fur and just under the hide. I have patterned hundreds of different loads, chokes, and gauges and still come to the conclusion the 10 gauge is superior. 12 gauge 3 in patterns 30-50% better past 35 yds than the same shot size in 3.5 in. I have shot fox with my 10 gauge out to 100 yds with lead BB, 4 Buck, 00 Buck. Peter Capstick, the famous African hunter followed up wounded leopards with 4 Buck and the Profeesional hunters still use these load to follow up wounded cats. I have killed coyotes at 80 yds with these same loads. I would let you shoot me in the butt with any steel load at 100 yds of course with my coveralls on but ff you are shooting 4 Buck or 00 Buck I will wear sheet metal.


----------



## Brad.T

All of the goverment hunters i have dealt with or hunted with shoot lead BB or Steel BB. Lead has more killing power at greater distance but lets do the math a tenth of the pellets with more killing power vs 10 times the pellets with less is a easy question for me! Ask Les Johnson about lead vs steel you can watch his video and see what he thinks about it.


----------



## xdeano

Thank you brad for backing me up. We use lead 4 buck, almost exclusively.

Dmcgee, just trust me on this if you want to kill coyotes, use 4 buck, enough said. I know all of the Government trappers in the state of ND and they use their rifles, unless they are gunning from the plane, then it is 4 buck. 
Just my two cents.
Deano


----------



## Brad.T

I like the range with the four buck but i don't like the fact that you have to put a real good steady shot on them to hit em with many pellets.


----------



## Camo

I have killed plenty of yotes with 4 buck


----------



## Brad.T

I'm not saying that it won't kill coyotes it does a fine job of that i just think that T shot does a better job for calling situations

The load that was designed specifically for killing coyotes with a shotgun "Dead Coyote" is T shot with a little different shape to the pellets if that tells you anything


----------



## Bore.224

Anybody try that new hevi shot yet! this might be the ansewer?


----------



## Camo

I tried that dead cyote in T shot and it worked pretty good.


----------



## cobainrockr

if i was shooting a 'yote at 20 or 30 yards, what would work best for me, 00 Buck or #4 shot?


----------



## Brad.T

number four shot or number four buck?


----------

